# 1st Rinseless Wash (kind of...)



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

So I eventually did a rinseless wash on my Passat today, must admit to giving it a blast with the pressure washer first but then went to it using the GDWM

Used IUDJ as a pre wash, then IUDJ and JB as my wash solution, then dried with Adams Detail Spray

Wheels cleaned with the remains wash solution and IPC

Used In2detailing microfibres today, the new plush Korean yellow ones and a Supasaurus with the QD ( really nice cloths)

Windows cleaned with Adams Glass Cleaner and bodywork given a coat of Adams Buttery Wax

Quite enjoyed the whole process, it's different but will try it again on my works car...now that's even dirtier and dustier...


----------

